# Stretching/healing?



## davidflanagan13 (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm new so I'm not real sure if this is the proper forum for this, but it somewhat has to do with grappling so... Two friends from my BJJ class and myself were doing a bit of training today. When sparring I was on the recieving end of a guillotine and my neck is still kind of bothering me when I move my head to the side. The pain isn't unbearable, it's just kind of annoying. I was wondering if anyone had a good stretch for the neck to get some of the tension out of the back left side? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 17, 2005)

Depends on what's causing the soreness, if it's from pressure on the throat (you sound funny) just give it a couple days, otherwise just side to side and back to front things.  You're neck, like everything has muscles and they get sore when pushed at something they are doing.  Tiger balm it if you like, just be prepared to smell funny   Otherwise just keep it moving, rub it out a little and in a day or two you'll be back to normal, after a few sessions you'll be a little more used to it and not get so sore.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 18, 2005)

You probably need some rest and some tiger balm, like Andrew said.

A good neck stretch that I like to do when I don't feel I have good range of motion or I feel pain is to start moving my head to one side, lets say the right for example.  Then I reach over with my right hand and grab the top of my head and pull towards my right shoulder.  I feel the stretch on the left side of my neck, repeat going opposite direction.

Hope this helps.  Don't get caught in anymore guillotines  and if it persists, check it out with a doctor.


----------



## davidflanagan13 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks alot, I got a little rest and it feels quite a bit better now. I'm really not looking forward to putting Tiger Balm on my neck haha. I'll just leave it for now and maybe if I feel the need to I will put Tiger Balm on. And trust me I'll try to avoid the guillotine from now on!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 19, 2005)

Ice it.


----------



## davidflanagan13 (Dec 19, 2005)

Just to keep you posted my neck feels almost %100 now. I think it just needed some rest.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 21, 2005)

Good suggestions so far.  I'll just expand on one for practicality purposes.  

If you don't want to be smelling like Tiger Balm (really only 7 ingredients go in it...), then you can use something like Aspercream or Sportscreme, both which are either odorless or very lightly scented (fresh scent).  Both are non-greasy, and work pretty quickly.


----------



## davidflanagan13 (Dec 21, 2005)

I really don't mind the smell of Tiger Balm, but everytime I talk to someone I know when I'm wearing it I don't wanna have to answer the "whats that smell"question haha.


----------

